# Meg’s Endurance Tyre Gel



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

A little saving on this product for anyone who likes it
Was £12.50 now £8.70 for 473 ml at Halfords.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Spotted that. Need to try some again.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Imprezaworks said:


> Spotted that. Need to try some again.


Yes, I found some hiding away on my shelves over the weekend and tried it again, left a really glossy finish which I liked so just ordered some more.


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

Does it flick up, can’t remember wether it did last time I used it.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

I use it on my white F-Type R and it's impossible to avoid sling regardless of how long it's left and how little of the product is used. But then again I do put my foot down and 550 bhp is going to the wheels.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Just ordered 5....to keep me going :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

Mine doesn't sling if you buff it after a few minutes.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Ive never had sling from it. Needs putting on sparingly with a sponge and working in to make sure there arent any blobs

I get mine from CP4L though, find it cheaper than halfords


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Put it on with a cut down paint brush= no sling.

John Tht.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I apply it with a sponge & brush & never had any sling,,I tried AS Highline & that ended up all over the side of the car then it went in the bin.

Andy


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Suspect sling is due to over application.

I never had sling but never really loved the stuff.
Can be messy, the bottle gets goo'd up and it always lets you know it's a gel leaving applicators and cloths sticky.

I switched to CarPro PERL and prefer it.:thumb:

Harry


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Possibly one of the all time great products? Still brilliant to this day.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

westerman said:


> *Suspect sling is due to over application*.
> 
> I never had sling but never really loved the stuff.
> Can be messy, the bottle gets goo'd up and it always lets you know it's a gel leaving applicators and cloths sticky.
> ...


In my case, nope. I can't avoid sling as I like to put my foot down in the R which goes 0-60 in about 3.3 seconds. For the average car there will be no sling but it's been slinging on me since the day I bought the car even when using negligible product, different applicators etc. For your average car it will be fine as acceleration is more gradual. I guess it's my own fault for the thrill-seeking!


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Sawel said:


> In my case, nope. I can't avoid sling as I like to put my foot down in the R which goes 0-60 in about 3.3 seconds. For the average car there will be no sling but it's been slinging on me since the day I bought the car even when using negligible product, different applicators etc. For your average car it will be fine as acceleration is more gradual. I guess it's my own fault for the thrill-seeking!


I never get sling on my Rangerover sport supercharged 5.0 V8 500 plus bhp & I don't hang around in it,,Infact if I'm not doing 100plus I'm not happy.

Andy.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Not had any issue with sling from this and really like the finish I get from it.

My go to application method is now - using a cut down sponge about 3" x 2"

Squirt some product onto the sponge and massage sponge slightly
Apply product at 12 / 3 / 6 / 9 o'clock on tyre (positions not actual time  )
Then work the product in and as your sponge is beginning to dry out, you reach the next 1/4 where more product is and work away, I get a good coverage from minimal amount and a nice even coverage as well.
And no sling :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Megs is a great product.i have just switched to carpro pearl..i think its even better and great value for money

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> I never get sling on my Rangerover sport supercharged 5.0 V8 500 plus bhp & I don't hang around in it,,Infact if I'm not doing 100plus I'm not happy.
> 
> Andy.


The F-Type R is still a lot quicker my friend, there's more than 1 second difference from 0-60 with an F-Type R and a Range Rover SVR. There's a whole lotta wheel-turning goin' on when you hit 0-60 in 3.3 seconds :lol:


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Another thing I should point out is that my F-Type is white. The 'sling' is tiny black dots. I'm certain this wouldn't be noticeable on other paint colours.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Sawel said:


> The F-Type R is still a lot quicker my friend, there's more than 1 second difference from 0-60 with an F-Type R and a Range Rover SVR. There's a whole lotta wheel-turning goin' on when you hit 0-60 in 3.3 seconds :lol:


Yes but with the RRS you get comfort,power & luxury which is worth the one second,,mines the autobiography SC,also the svr is only 550 bhp & mines been re-mapped to 585 on a rolling road. 

Andy


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

pt1 said:


> Megs is a great product.i have just switched to carpro pearl..i think its even better and great value for money
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Doesn't Perl have longevity issues though, i.e. the first rain shower and its gone. Whereas Meguiars will last considerably longer??


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> Yes but with the RRS you get comfort,power & luxury which is worth the one second,,mines the autobiography SC,also the svr is only 550 bhp & mines been re-mapped to 585 on a rolling road.
> 
> Andy


Oh I'm not dissing it at all, trust me. 

For a vehicle the size of the Range Rover SVR (stock) to go as fast as an Audi S3 or Ford Focus RS from 0-60 is pretty impressive as the thing is massive!!!


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Sawel said:


> Oh I'm not dissing it at all, trust me.
> 
> For a vehicle the size of the Range Rover SVR (stock) to go as fast as an Audi S3 or Ford Focus RS from 0-60 is pretty impressive as the thing is massive!!!


Yes it's quite entertaining when I'm on a dual carriageway & the likes of a focus RS come along side & I floor it & leave them open mouthed sat in the outside lane.

Andy


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

Tyrefitter said:


> Yes it's quite entertaining when I'm on a dual carriageway & the likes of a focus RS come along side & I floor it & leave them open mouthed sat in the outside lane.
> 
> Andy


I can picture it!


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Sawel said:


> The F-Type R is still a lot quicker my friend, there's more than 1 second difference from 0-60 with an F-Type R and a Range Rover SVR. There's a whole lotta wheel-turning goin' on when you hit 0-60 in 3.3 seconds :lol:


Sling would be about centrifugal force, ie. rotation/top speed.

It is not about 0-60 so put your willy away. :lol:


----------



## dannygdesigns (Mar 16, 2015)

For those who like megs endurance give Gyeon Tire a go I find the finish very similar lasts ages but doesn’t sling. Not used megs since.


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I am pretty sure it is the only product I have not changed since joining the forum, never had any sling and love the finish. I apply it with a cut sponge quite sparingly.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sawel said:


> In my case, nope. I can't avoid sling as I like to put my foot down in the R which goes 0-60 in about 3.3 seconds. For the average car there will be no sling but it's been slinging on me since the day I bought the car even when using negligible product, different applicators etc. For your average car it will be fine as acceleration is more gradual. I guess it's my own fault for the thrill-seeking!





Tyrefitter said:


> I never get sling on my Rangerover sport supercharged 5.0 V8 500 plus bhp & I don't hang around in it,,Infact if I'm not doing 100plus I'm not happy.
> 
> Andy.


I've NEVER had sling with any tyre product.... my Hijet van just doesn't go fast enough :lol:.


----------



## Sawel (Aug 5, 2016)

wayne451 said:


> Sling would be about centrifugal force, ie. rotation/top speed.
> 
> It is not about 0-60 so put your willy away. :lol:


Nope, it's staying out. 

I refer to my earlier comment, it's white paint and the 'sling' is tiny white dots. Not something which would be noticeable on other paint colours and I only get it when I floor the R.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Is it trapped tyre dressing between the rim and the tyre flinging out?

When you see the fling, are there radiating lines of dressing on the tyre as well? If you do, it’s coming from the rim. If not, probably the sidewall itself. 

It’s obviously not drying out, so in liquid form it’s going to fling onto the side of the car. 

Try something solvent or water based; they will evaporate. Adams VRP is pretty (but not as shiny). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

It can't like your tyres very much, I apply, leave it ten minutes to soak in, then wipe off the excess with another piece of sponge. Never had any sling, just tyres that look good for longer than any other dressing I've tried.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

TonyHill said:


> Doesn't Perl have longevity issues though, i.e. the first rain shower and its gone. Whereas Meguiars will last considerably longer??


I have found pearl seems to stay darker for longer in normal weather..it seems to really darken the tyre.i dont think any tyre gel stands up well to proper rain/bad weather in my experience.so a pearl is win win as i prefer the look and its dilutable so great value.pan the organizer did a great tyre gel v weather review on youtube.check it out

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I’m a CarPro Perl user as well, nice product. I know what you mean about staying blacker for longer. When it does look like it’s failing, it fails in a nice way, leaving the tyre black. 

(I also have Megs Endurance, it’s much harder work)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Used Meguiars Endurance for a long time. What I felt made it even better was leaving the old saturated microfiber cloth without cleaning it. This came about after a spillage in the bag.


My local car parts shop has been adding a really decent stock of detailing kit. They now keep a fair amount of Wowo's stuff. I've picked up a few bits and always have been impressed.

The tyre dressing is especially good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> My local car parts shop has been adding a really decent stock of detailing kit. They now keep a fair amount of Wowo's stuff. I've picked up a few bits and always have been impressed.
> 
> The tyre dressing is especially good.


That's great - wish our local one stocked more and different makes - it's great to be able to support local store / shops and as a bonus if it saves on postage costs for trying out the odd thing, even better 

What's / where's your local store bud - think I'm popping up to see daughter shortly in Edinburgh


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

If you apply it, then leave for 10 mins and then wipe off the excess with an old cloth you won’t get any sling.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Andyblue said:


> That's great - wish our local one stocked more and different makes - it's great to be able to support local store / shops and as a bonus if it saves on postage costs for trying out the odd thing, even better
> 
> What's / where's your local store bud - think I'm popping up to see daughter shortly in Edinburgh


It's Aberdeen I'm in most of the time. It's Autosave in Aberdeen. They are a car parts place, but they have been expanding the detailing range. There must be a market.

They've got all the usual stuff like Autoglym and Meguiars, but they keep Poorboys, AM Details, Valet Pro, Wowo's, Chemical Guys, Auto Finesse and I'm sure there is some more.

It's very handy that it's less than 5 minutes away.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Kerr said:


> It's Aberdeen I'm in most of the time. It's Autosave in Aberdeen. They are a car parts place, but they have been expanding the detailing range. There must be a market.
> 
> They've got all the usual stuff like Autoglym and Meguiars, but they keep Poorboys, AM Details, Valet Pro, Wowo's, Chemical Guys, Auto Finesse and I'm sure there is some more.
> 
> It's very handy that it's less than 5 minutes away.


Sounds like a cracking place :thumb:


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Another vote for it here. I had sling once because I put on too much but have never had it since. The great thing is you don't need to use much of it.

I do use gloves when applying though as I find it impossible not to get sticky black hands otherwise!


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

I used this gear religiously about 6 years ago but stopped when I found it browning my tyres. Almost irreversibly.

Has anyone else had this experience or has the formula changed?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

WristyManchego said:


> I used this gear religiously about 6 years ago but stopped when I found it browning my tyres. Almost irreversibly.
> 
> Has anyone else had this experience or has the formula changed?


That could be the solvent base breaking down the rubber causing out gassing to occur prematurely.

I dont think I would ever use a solvent based dressing on rubber due the potential rubber deterioration


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

Rian said:


> That could be the solvent base breaking down the rubber causing out gassing to occur prematurely.
> 
> I dont think I would ever use a solvent based dressing on rubber due the potential rubber deterioration


I'd always thought (not based on any science) that keeping the tyres protected and 'nourished' would surely serve them well to prevent drying/cracking etc.

I've seen sidewalls on some cars cracked which I assume is due to low mileage and lack of care?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

washingitagain said:


> I'd always thought (not based on any science) that keeping the tyres protected and 'nourished' would surely serve them well to prevent drying/cracking etc.
> 
> I've seen sidewalls on some cars cracked which I assume is due to low mileage and lack of care?


Keeping a tyre nourished will prevent cracking however a solvent based dressing may speed up that process as the brown stuff you see on your tyres is cause by out-gassing simply evaporation of lubricating oil from the outer surface of the tires, an average 18 inch tyre has about 5 gallons of oil in it and its this oil evaporating that causes the tyre to harden, dry and crack, using a solvent certainly wont help, however their has been no real world experiments this is pure facts/ hypothesis, however its still enough for me to NOT use a solvent on any rubber, think about the window trim, that doesn't get replaced like tyres do so repeated application on a window rubber with a solvent dressing will most likely cause damage over a long time


----------



## WristyManchego (Sep 9, 2018)

Rian said:


> That could be the solvent base breaking down the rubber causing out gassing to occur prematurely.
> 
> I dont think I would ever use a solvent based dressing on rubber due the potential rubber deterioration


You're on the money. I assume this isn't a problem any more, I can see the latest product has a "New improved formula" label on it.

Here's an excerpt right from the site: "Featuring an adjustable gloss level with virtually no sling or spin off, Endurance High Gloss Tyre Gel also protects against UV damage and *tyre browning*."

I certainly hope this is the case or everyone in this thread is in for a right treat.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Rian said:


> That could be the solvent base breaking down the rubber causing out gassing to occur prematurely.
> 
> I dont think I would ever use a solvent based dressing on rubber due the potential rubber deterioration


Never thought about that..makes sense.
What do you recommend Rian?


----------



## Benfr16 (Dec 3, 2016)

Imprezaworks said:


> Does it flick up, can't remember wether it did last time I used it.


Personally never noticed any sling. And sometimes I've driven after dressing 10 minutes prior


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Trix said:


> Never thought about that..makes sense.
> What do you recommend Rian?


Their are loads of great water based trim and tire dressing my 2 favorites are gtechniqe t1 and carPRO perl, both have good durability they are not as glossy as megs but im not a fan of shinny rubber they will give more gloss on multiple applications and PERL has loads of uses as you can dilute it for different applications , engine, tires , trim or interior uses.

the other thing to think of with solvent based dressings is if it gets on your skin you will end up absorbing the solvent, not good if its a weekly thing for 10 years as it can cause damage to skin like drying and cracking also


----------

